# People in Australia successful with a disability pension?



## jazlikeoh (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't work because with my thyroid disease it makes it impossible for me to keep a job, so I am on Newstart Allowance. Centrelink have just told me that it would be a good idea for me to apply for a Sickness/Disability pension and I was wondering if anyone has success with this? I have very low expectations for being successful because so many people who don't have thyroid problems just think you are full of crap and I don't see this being any different, because I don't have cancer, suffered a stroke or am wheelchair bound. It's making me so anxious, too. Any help?


----------

